# Is Age Segregated Sunday School Biblical?



## Pastork (Aug 13, 2013)

I have recently written a three part series of blog posts entitled "Is Age Segregated Sunday School Biblical?" My intention was to respond to the challenge consistently put forward by the Family Integrated Church Movement that the practice is not and could not be Biblical. I hope I have been able to bring some clarity of thought to the whole discussion. Here are the links to the three posts:

Is Age Segregated Sunday School Biblical? - Part 1

Is Age Segregated Sunday School Biblical? – Part 2

Is Age Segregated Sunday School Biblical? – Part 3

I welcome feedback, especially if it can help me to make the posts better or the arguments clearer.


----------



## scottmaciver (Aug 13, 2013)

Excellent, I'll look forward to reading this!


----------



## Jack K (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow. You write loooooong posts!

Well, I certainly agree with you that age-segregated teaching is allowable and often a wise choice, so long as we don't give up worshipping together or assert that teaching _must_ be age-segregated. The practice in too many churches is to treat kids as if they _only_ learn in their separate Sunday School classes or youth groups... and that's going too far. But you are right that those who say they may never learn in such contexts are too limiting.

A brief review, in case you find it helpful:
I thought your comments on the relationship of the church and family, and the nature of church ministry, made many excellent points. Bravo! However, the part about the difference between Old and New Covenants will probably only resonate with Baptists, and then only with some of them. I thought it was your weakest argument (not sure I agree with it, even), technical and not so directly related to the issue as your other points, and not the best one to lead off with.


----------



## Pastork (Aug 13, 2013)

Jack,

You are quite right to point out that my view of the difference between the Old and New Covenants will resonate primarily with Baptists, especially with Reformed Baptists, who see this issue as foundational to a proper ecclesiology, which is why I led off with this discussion on the Reformed Baptist Blog. I am not at all surprised that a PCA guy would find this portion of the arguments weak or disagree with it. Particular Baptists and Presbyterians have been divided over the matter for centuries. Your point is well taken, however, especially if I want to reach beyond my own group.

I also greatly appreciate your encouragement about the many points upon which we do agree. I actually received my M.Div. from a PCA seminary, where I was received and loved as a brother, greatly encouraged in my pastoral calling, and well trained for pastoral ministry. Thank you for continuing this pattern of gracious acceptance!

Keith


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Aug 13, 2013)

I would encourage you (if you have not already) to read some of the discussions on this forum (here and here for instance). And read some of the current reviews to see how others critique this movement in comparison to yours (here for instance).


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Aug 13, 2013)

"Well, we can assert at the beginning that the complaint in some circles that involving our believing children in age segregated Sunday school classes means that we are somehow undermining or dividing families is simply not true. When we bring our believing children to church and allow them to be instructed by other believers – in addition to, not instead of, our instruction of them – they are not being separated from their family because they are actually with the most important family they could ever belong to, their spiritual family, the family of God."

Well said.


----------



## Pastork (Aug 13, 2013)

*Thanks Shawn*

Thanks for the kind word Shawn!



Shawn Mathis said:


> I would encourage you (if you have not already) to read some of the discussions on this forum (here and here for instance). And read some of the current reviews to see how others critique this movement in comparison to yours (here for instance).



Actually, I hadn't been around the Puritan Board much lately, and I missed the link to your article. I think I might put it up I on my blog if that is alright with you (with a link and full credit given of course).


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Aug 13, 2013)

Keith, You may post it. Thank you. 

I think you'll find the puritanboard a good community to be involved with (even if tangentially).


----------

